# Vostok Homage To Vostok-Europe?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just spotted these two on the Russian Vostok webpage:

Vostok Prestige Gold:










VE Arktika:










- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Vostok New Commander:










VE K-3 (older model I think)










How lame is that??? :thumbsdown:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Such a shame, they have clearly lost their way!

Why copy such FUGLY watches..................


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Why copy such FUGLY watches..................


Now you're pushing it 










The Arktika is BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Why copy such FUGLY watches..................
> ...


Sorry mate  looks great in Stainless,

but not in Gold plate .................... IMHO of course :thumbsup:


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

i sold my rose gold arktica as soon as i got it, strap was way to small.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> i sold my rose gold arktica as soon as i got it, strap was way to small.


Mine is quite long! Did you got it second-hand?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Perhaps there is some agreement between them that Vostok can use previous model designs. Vostok still supply some movements to VE, don't they?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Perhaps there is some agreement between them that Vostok can use previous model designs. Vostok still supply some movements to VE, don't they?


Nope... you can still find lots of VE with Vostok movements but those are watches that remain in stock. VE are all limited editions and when they make 900 of a particular model, that's it! So all the new ones that have been coming out lately use the Seiko NH25.

These movements with day-night indicator and 24 hour wheels were developed for Vostok Europe (they are just added complications I think) so my guess is that these Vostok models are based on the now-how or left-overs from VE orders.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> GoNz0 said:
> 
> 
> > i sold my rose gold arktica as soon as i got it, strap was way to small.
> ...


I thought we'd already established he's got fat wrists 

I quite like some of the new Vostoks:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


>


Me too! Meranon had them on sale a few days ago. Those were supposed to be an experiment from Vostok to see how they would sell before going into a regular production. I don't know if the ones available now are already a passed test or the test itself.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Wikipedia (that font of all knowledge that is never, ever wrong ..honest !) states that the Vostok Watch Factory filed for bankruptcy in 2010, and that most of the 40+ businesses that now occupy the Chistopol factory don't have anything to do with watchmaking.

So ... who's making the new Vostoks ?

Is it just a remnant business putting together parts from old stock like after the USSR collapse?

Or sourcing cases from VE and fitting old-stock Vostok \ Asian imported movements ?

The more i learn about the russian watch industry, the less i understand :duh:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Probably new direction sees that its detremental to their own sales to offer the vostok modified movements to VE and are now keeping them for themselves

in a hope to boost sales?

who knows?

Their quality and robustness is well known - just need to sort out their distribution / returns...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

It would appear that rumours of Vostok's demise have been greatly exagerated.

I know their website was down for a time when the rumours of bankruptcy first started, but it very much seems to be back to business as usual now.

Good ol' Vostok...resilient as ever.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> Probably new direction sees that its detremental to their own sales to offer the vostok modified movements to VE and are now keeping them for themselves in a hope to boost sales?
> 
> who knows?


That's not the 'official' version, it seems that it was VE that decided not to go with Vostok for at least a while. VE doesn't make movements or cases or anything AFAIK, they just design the watches, order the parts and puts them together. They are all limited editions that haven't seen a re-run yet. When a new series comes out, they are different from the previous series (the bigger Gaz Limo, Energia II, etc). They also seem to have an eye on a different market (more expensive and demanding) and they certainly have more exposure than the Russian Vostok (Craig Hester show on Yutube and NBC for example).

Anyway, the official version is that VE felt that Vostok might fail them on providing the movements for the new series of watches and that makes sense... if Vostok failed, they would end up with incomplete series of the new models and failing with the two main distributors, both very responsible for the solid image of VE and their sales (Craig in the US, the Meier couple in Germany and central Europe).

So now the Russian Vostok can pick up stuff VE left behind.



louiswu said:


> It would appear that rumours of Vostok's demise have been greatly exagerated.
> 
> I know their website was down for a time when the rumours of bankruptcy first started, but it very much seems to be back to business as usual now.
> 
> Good ol' Vostok...resilient as ever.


AFAIK, it wasn't the whole Vostok that filed for bankruptcy, it was some division (assembly line I think). And they are trying new things, that Scuba diver is an experiment to see what direction to follow. It's a small run of Chinese sourced cases fitted with their traditional movement in Christopol.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope Vostok overcome, continue & succeed 

Vostok Europe, have no Russian/Vostok connection, Europe?? Assembled in Europe with Seiko Calibres WTF , Maybe Vos-was Europe! or Vostok East









but seriously I know they have a solid following but its a real mishmash now.............

VE have a good following & have established themselves, but cutting their Russian ties could this lead to their demise ?

Thoughts please

Cheers Martin


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> GoNz0 said:
> 
> 
> > i sold my rose gold arktica as soon as i got it, strap was way to small.
> ...


yes but it did have the original leather strap on it.

also rather peeved with the strap for the ekranoplan as i keep catching the sodding catch on the clasp as it sticks out so far


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

louiswu said:


> The more i learn about the russian watch industry, the less i understand :duh:


You are not the only one. It seems all over the place. But thats part of the charm.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I quite like some of the new Vostoks:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Vostok Europe, have no Russian/Vostok connection, Europe?? Assembled in Europe with Seiko Calibres WTF , Maybe Vos-was Europe! or Vostok East
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, cutting their ties to Russia can prove to be their salvation... I was also very disjointed by the fact that they went Japanese for the last couple of models and intend to continue using movements sourced from Japan and other places. We are not alone on this, lot's of similar complaints on other forums.

But if we stop to look at things, what else could a company do? Vostok couldn't guarantee a steady supply of movements and seems to be working in a hiccup kind of way (the 1967 being a good example of a limited series being produced as they are able - 4 years latter and they haven't made all the 1967 watches yet). Plus, VE doesn't use conventional movements but asks for costumed ones...

As I've posted before, the 31xx movement is also gone and no one is ready to pick it up... What Russian movements are left? Even Volmax hasn't introduced new models for years (exception being the Gagarin reissue and the chrono that should have been ready long ago and is only going to be ready next month - lot's of pre-paid orders waiting for months and months).

So not much chance of a brand sticking with Russian movements for the time being. They lose their Russian pedigree in a technical way but IMHO they remain the most original brand in designs and ideas. There is no other brand that risks as much as they do on unconventional designs.



GoNz0 said:


> yes but it did have the original leather strap on it.


Oh, you have it on a strap... well, the bracelet is very generous and has lots of links. Quite expensive though and hard to get as they have been discontinued.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I sort of understand what you are saying Renato ...........but it is still a mess, a big mess IMHO

1: They now have no USSR/Russian connection whatsoever except the name, Why should they still be called Vostok? Is this not a miss- representation? I would certainly say so

2: Europe ? because they are assembled there, nothing whatsoever is made in Europe?

3: Seiko calibres, while I am a BIG Seiko fan, I would not expect one in a VE, remember these are made in the far East? WTF

I think they make some great looking watches, but you have to admit,

'they do not do what is says on the tin!'

Marketing nightmare, buy a VE, oh hold on they are no have longer have Vostok calibres, they have nothing to do with Russia, oh yes they are assembled in Europe....... , with a Far East calibre, its a joke mate......................sorry

Only my opinion though :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin 

TYPO


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, it is most certainly a mess! That's why I've posted that poll the other day asking what people thought about where to post these.

I think they were caught by the times, as when they started and came out with the name Vostok Europe the name made sense: it was kind of a Vostok made in Europe (I'm assuming Christopol is already an Asia part of Russia?). And now everything changed but they already have a well established brand name, they can't change it all of a sudden.

They also use the slogan "Soviet Techno Design" as a way of pointing out that the watches are all based on some Soviet technological achievement (well, the Red Square isn't...). So maybe a way out would be to figure out a way of getting such a denomination (STD... nha, doesn't sound right  ) along the VE logo and slowly let it fade into the new one...


----------

